# Canon PowerShot G1 X II Final Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/canon-powershot-g1-x-ii-final-specs/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/canon-powershot-g1-x-ii-final-specs/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Below are the final specifications for the Canon PowerShot G1 X II compact camera. This camera is replacing the Canon PowerShot G1 X that is a few years old.</p>
<p><strong>Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>13.1 mp in 4:3 format</li>
<li>12.8 mp in 3:2 format</li>
<li>1.5″ CMOS Sensor</li>
<li>3fps with AF, 5fps with focus locked</li>
<li>24-120mm f/2-3.9</li>
<li>DIGIC 6</li>
<li>3″ tilting touch LCD</li>
<li>Two Control Rings</li>
<li>Wifi</li>
<li>NFC</li>
<li>Creative shot</li>
<li>Multi-scene IS</li>
<li>Optional Grip</li>
<li>Optional EVF</li>
<li>Price: $799 USD</li>
</ul>
<p>More specs and features after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<table>
<thead>
<tr>
<th scope="col">Specs:</th>
<th scope="col">Details:</th>
<th scope="col">Description:</th>
</tr>
</thead>
<tbody>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Warranty Terms – Parts</th>
<td>1 year limited</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Warranty Terms – Labor</th>
<td>1 year limited</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Height</th>
<td>2.9 inches</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Width</th>
<td>4.6 inches</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Depth</th>
<td>2.6 inches</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Weight</th>
<td>1.2 pounds</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Megapixels (Effective)</th>
<td>12.8 (3:2 aspect ratio), 13.1 (4:3 aspect ratio)</td>
<td>A camera’s image sensor resolution measured in millions of tiny dots (pixels). <i>Effective</i> megapixels — the number of megapixels actually used to capture the image — is typically slightly lower than the number of <i>total</i> available megapixels.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Megapixels (Total)</th>
<td>15.0</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Image Resolution</th>
<td>Up to 4160 x 3120</td>
<td>The clarity of a digital image, determined by multiplying the number of pixels wide by the number of pixels high (e.g., 640 x 480).</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Optical Zoom</th>
<td>5x</td>
<td>This is your lens’ true zoom capability. The lens does the work by reducing or enlarging the field of view. The greater the optical zoom, the closer you can get to the subject you are shooting.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Digital Zoom</th>
<td>4x</td>
<td>This is not true zoom, it is merely simulating zoom by enlarging the existing image’s pixels by cropping. The actual length of the lens does not change. Digital zooming results in reduced image quality, and should generally be avoided or turned off on your camera altogether. Optical zoom is recommended to ensure crisp, detailed photos.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Lens Features</th>
<td>Wide-angle lens with dual control rings and 9-blade aperture</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Lens Focal Length(s)</th>
<td>35mm equivalent 24 – 120mm</td>
<td>The distance (in millimeters) from a camera’s image sensor to its lens, usually given in terms of the 35mm (film camera) equivalent. Cameras with optical zoom have a range of focal lengths, while cameras without optical zoom have a fixed focal length.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">LCD Screen Size</th>
<td>3″</td>
<td>Size of the LCD screen, in inches, measured diagonally from corner to corner.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">LCD Screen Features</th>
<td>Capacitive touch-panel LCD with tilting design</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Viewfinder</th>
<td>LCD only</td>
<td>Provides the photographer with an approximation of what the lens is seeing. In addition to a conventional optical viewfinder, most digital cameras also provide a color LCD panel.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Image Stabilization</th>
<td>Yes, optical</td>
<td>Digitally compensates for camcorder shake so videos appear steady.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Face Detection</th>
<td>Yes</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Burst Mode</th>
<td>Yes</td>
<td>Also referred to as continuous shooting, burst mode captures multiple shots in rapid succession with a single click of the shutter. This is a useful feature when shooting subjects in motion.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Panorama Mode</th>
<td>No</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Image Stitching</th>
<td>No</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Internal Memory</th>
<td>None</td>
<td>Memory that is built into a digital camera for storing images.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Compatible Memory Formats</th>
<td>Secure Digital (SD)|Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC)|Secure Digital Extended Capacity (SDXC)</td>
<td>Number of images that can be stored on a digital camera’s built-in memory and/or included removable memory cards. This number varies depending on the resolution of each image. The higher the resolution of the image, the more storage space it takes up.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Shutter Speeds</th>
<td>1 – 1/4000 sec.; 15 – 1/4000 sec. (in Tv mode); 60 – 1/4000 sec. (in M mode)</td>
<td>The rate (typically measured in fractions of a second) at which a camera shutter opens and closes to capture an image. Slow shutter speeds are used for low-light conditions, while faster speeds are best for action shots.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Aperture Range</th>
<td>f/2 – f/3.9</td>
<td>The range, expressed in f-stop numbers, from a camera’s largest lens opening setting to its smallest. The greater this range, the more manual control and creative license available to the photographer in regard to light and focus.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">White Balance</th>
<td>Auto, daylight, shade, cloudy, tungsten, fluorescent, fluorescent H, flash, underwater, custom</td>
<td>Settings that assess and compensate for color conditions in any given lighting to ensure true-to-life color. Most digital cameras feature automatic white balance settings as well as the option to manually override such settings.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Flash Range</th>
<td>1.6′ – 22′ (wide); 4.6′ – 11′ (telephoto)</td>
<td>Distance over which a flash will adequately light a subject.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Flash Modes</th>
<td>Auto, on, slow synchro, off</td>
<td>Flash settings. Common modes include <i>Auto</i> (camera decides when the flash is needed), <i>Red-Eye Reduction</i> (minimizes eye reflections) and <i>Fill</i> (reduces deep shadows in bright sunlight).</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Focus Range</th>
<td>2″ – infinity (wide), 1.3′ – infinity (telephoto); Macro: 2″ – 1.6′ (wide)</td>
<td>Distance over which the camera is capable of focusing on the subject.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Movie Mode</th>
<td>Yes</td>
<td>Captures short, low-resolution video clips, sometimes with sound.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">ISO Equivalent</th>
<td>Auto, 100 – 12,800</td>
<td>Measurement of a digital camera’s light sensitivity, which is equivalent to a conventional camera’s film speed. The higher the ISO, the clearer the image in low-light conditions.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Camera Dock</th>
<td>Not included</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">File Formats</th>
<td>JPEG, RAW, MP4, DPOF</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Image Storage Capacity</th>
<td>Varies</td>
<td>Number of images that can be stored on a digital camera’s built-in memory and/or included removable memory cards. This number varies depending on the resolution of each image. The higher the resolution of the image, the more storage space it takes up.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Imaging Sensor Type</th>
<td>CMOS</td>
<td>Type of element used to convert light into a digital image. The most common types are CCD (charge-coupled device) and CMOS (complementary metal-oxide semiconductor).</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Imaging Sensor Size</th>
<td>1.5″</td>
<td>Size of the CCD or CMOS image sensor, usually measured in fractions of an inch (e.g., 1/1.8″ or 2/3″). In general, the larger the sensor, the better the picture quality.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Touchscreen</th>
<td>Yes</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Color Category</th>
<td>Black</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">HD Movie Mode</th>
<td>Yes</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Smile Mode</th>
<td>Yes</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Shockproof</th>
<td>No</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Waterproof</th>
<td>No</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Coldproof</th>
<td>No</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">Low-Light/High Sensitivity</th>
<td>Yes</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">WiFi enabled</th>
<td>Yes</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th scope="row">UPC</th>
<td>013803240047</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Product Features</strong></p>
<p><strong>12.8-megapixel, 1.5″ CMOS sensor

</strong>Captures high-resolution images up to 4160 x 3120 pixels at 3:2 aspect ratio (13.1 effective megapixels at 4:3 aspect ratio).</p>
<p><strong>5x optical/4x digital/20x total zoom

</strong>Through a wide-angle lens for precise zooming and accuracy. The lens features dual control rings for customized functions similar to SLR lenses and a 9-blade aperture for beautiful, blurred backgrounds.</p>
<p><strong>3″ capacitive touch-panel LCD

</strong>Makes it easy to navigate features and displays images in crisp, bright detail. The tilting design lets you achieve an ideal view of the screen from multiple angles.</p>
<p><strong>High-definition movie mode

</strong>Enables one-touch recording of stunning videos in 1080p resolution via the dedicated movie button.</p>
<p><strong>DIGIC 6 image processor

</strong>Combines with the CMOS sensor to create the Canon HS SYSTEM, which optimizes low-light performance.</p>
<p><strong>Optical image stabilizer

</strong>Reduces image blur caused by camera shake and vibration. ISO up to 12,800 ensures images are clearly captured, even in dimly lit environments.</p>
<p><strong>Scene modes

</strong>Include creative shot, portrait, star, handheld night scene, snow, fireworks, nostalgic, fish-eye effect, background defocus, super vivid and more, so you can add a variety of artistic, complementary effects to your shots.</p>
<p><strong>Burst mode

</strong>Allows you to capture dynamic, fast-motion events at up to 5.2 fps. Face detection isolates subjects in-frame and optimizes conditions, letting you take high-quality pictures of friends and family members.</p>
<p><strong>White balance modes

</strong>Include auto, daylight, shade, cloudy, tungsten, fluorescent, fluorescent H, flash, underwater and custom, helping you achieve natural tones in a wide range of lighting conditions.</p>
<p><strong>Built-in flash

</strong>With auto, on, slow synchro and off modes provides efficient illumination, so you can capture clear, properly lit images.</p>
<p><strong>High-speed autofocus

</strong>Improves focusing speed, letting you quickly hone in on subjects from as close as 2″.</p>
<p><strong>Built-in Wi-Fi

</strong>Enables the wireless transfer of photos and videos to compatible mobile devices, select social networking sites and Wi-Fi-enabled computers and lets you remotely operate the camera using an enabled cell phone or tablet.</p>
<p><strong>Built-in NFC (near-field communication)

</strong>Allows you to pair the camera and your compatible Android device with just 1 touch.</p>
<p><strong>Multicard slot

</strong>Supports Secure Digital, Secure Digital High Capacity and SDXC memory cards (not included), so you can store plenty of photos and videos.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2014/02/eos-kiss-x70-powershot-g1-x-ma.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 11, 2014)

These specifications create a good competitor to EOS-M. Say I'm crazy, but I do not see a bright future for mirrorless interchangeable-lens.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd love to see the dimensions. This camera is far more interesting to me than the G1X was.


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 11, 2014)

Good specs... but if I was in US I would still get the EOS-M w/22mm pancake for half that price. Unfortunately in Europe that kit is not available.


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 11, 2014)

Optional grip?? which will probably cost about the same as the EVF!
Still want one though!


----------



## mrzero (Feb 11, 2014)

I am very interested in the wider, longer, and faster lens. I wonder if it will perform better on AF and close focusing in the normal mode. I am a little disappointed that the swivel screen has been replaced with a tilting screen. The swivel was a big feature for me. Great for self-portraits, overhead shots, and low-angle shots with vertical orientation. 

Oh, and I love the integrated lens cover. Big improvement. I do hope you can still put filters on, though.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 11, 2014)

I know I'm going to get shouted down for this, but I wonder if it can do 720p/120fps video. my brother in-law shot some slow-mo video with his iPhone 5 at the shooting range the other day and all I could think about was how awesome it would be if we could get that on something with a decent-sized sensor and a high-utility lens. pretty sure this is on the S120 and the G16 but not the G1X, hopefully they can do it on the G1XII. even if they don't ... could still be the perfect backup camera to the 5DIII.


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 11, 2014)

mrzero said:


> Oh, and I love the integrated lens cover. Big improvement. I do hope you can still put filters on, though.



It looks like it has the same fitting on the end of the lens as the last model, which you can buy an adaptor to fit filters. I wish they would just put a thread of the damn thing!


----------



## lw (Feb 11, 2014)

So the same size sensor - 1.5" - but slightly lower resolution compared to the Mk I ?


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 11, 2014)

Pardon my ignorance, but in terms of sensor size, where does this fit in against its competition?


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Feb 11, 2014)

On one hand, I like the camera. But if the price is still in the $700 - $800 range, I think it's too expensive without without a bigger sensor. I'd rather go EOS-M...


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

This camera is horrendous looking but what is the sync speed?


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 11, 2014)

lw said:


> So the same size sensor - 1.5" - but slightly lower resolution compared to the Mk I ?



Probably the same sensor with a slightly smaller imaging circle (something Panasonic used to advertise as a multi-aspect-ratio sensor, trying to claim a fault as a feature).


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> This camera is horrendous looking but what is the sync speed?



I'm always amazed that people care about how a camera looks. It doesn't take pictures of itself.


----------



## Slyham (Feb 11, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but in terms of sensor size, where does this fit in against its competition?



Take a look at the first graphic in Bryan's review for the G1X. http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-PowerShot-G1-X-Digital-Camera-Review.aspx


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > This camera is horrendous looking but what is the sync speed?
> ...



If you like ugly looking expensive niche market P&S slow lensed cameras, be my guest. Just don't expect everyone will agree with you.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 11, 2014)

Slyham said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon my ignorance, but in terms of sensor size, where does this fit in against its competition?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## photosites (Feb 11, 2014)

From the pics, it is 12.5mm at its widest. If this were 24mm, then we are looking at a crop factor of 1.92.

Working backwards, you will get the following sensor dimensions:

Diag: 22.5 mm 
WxH: 18mm x 13.5mm 
Area: 243mm2

This means this sensor is halfway between the old 1.5" and the m43 sensor. i.e. It has about 8% smaller surface area than 1.5" and about 8% bigger area than the m43.

This matches the mpx count as well. The G1X sensor was 14.3mpx. The mark II is about 8% less at about 13.2mpx.

So I believe the photosites are the same size as the old sensor. Canon merely trimmed 8% of the surface area to reduce size and fit in that brighter lens with a wider zoom.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



It's f/2 at the wide end, which isn't exactly slow, and how does any of this relate to the one topic I mentioned - it's looks? I just don't see why anyone cares _at all_ for how a camera looks!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 11, 2014)

Is it just me or does the grip look as if it is removable?


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...


I actually think it looks promising, I like the grip. It should be easy to hold steady. The overall look is a bit rugged which I like. I have the G11 on the side but I am not too thrilled about the looks of that.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 11, 2014)

photosites said:


> From the pics, it is 12.5mm at its widest. If this were 24mm, then we are looking at a crop factor of 1.92.
> 
> Working backwards, you will get the following sensor dimensions:
> 
> ...



I think it's the same 18.7mm x 14mm sensor, just used as 18.7mm x 12.5mm in 3:2 mode and as a little narrower in 4:3 mode. So, you're always cropping a few sensor pixels.


----------



## photosites (Feb 11, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> photosites said:
> 
> 
> > From the pics, it is 12.5mm at its widest. If this were 24mm, then we are looking at a crop factor of 1.92.
> ...



You are probably right.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Because you read my comment and didn't factor the second part of my question about the sync speed. You automatically assumed that all I care about were the looks, quite the contrary if it has an electronic shutter, I'd probably buy this solely for the high true sync speed. It still looks like a steaming pile of $&@! but it will be a high true sync speed, ambient light overpowering brick that I'd buy.


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 11, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Is it just me or does the grip look as if it is removable?



Agreed. The spec does say 'optional grip' too! ???


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Just looks like a camera to me!


----------



## EchoLocation (Feb 11, 2014)

for me, the eos-m destroys this camera. especially for the price. I don't see how this can be priced at the 750ish price point when the M is 300 bucks with the 22mm f2 lens. maybe that's just me.
it seems to me like if you really want an all in one, non ILC then the Sony RX100 II is way better than this... if someone disagrees please explain why.


----------



## photosites (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Because you read my comment and didn't factor the second part of my question about the sync speed. You automatically assumed that all I care about were the looks, quite the contrary if it has an electronic shutter, I'd probably buy this solely for the high true sync speed. It still looks like a steaming pile of $&@! but it will be a high true sync speed, ambient light overpowering brick that I'd buy.



You brought up a very interesting point. If this uses the same leaf shutter as G16 and G1X (which I believe it does), the sync speed should be up to the fastest shutter speed of the cam (1/2000 or 1/4000). 

Another thing I love about Canon is the compact 270EX II too has an auto high sync capability so I just mount it and bring it out to the sun and shoot without having to configure anything.


----------



## ablearcher (Feb 11, 2014)

EchoLocation said:


> for me, the eos-m destroys this camera. especially for the price. I don't see how this can be priced at the 750ish price point when the M is 300 bucks with the 22mm f2 lens. maybe that's just me.
> it seems to me like if you really want an all in one, non ILC then the Sony RX100 II is way better than this... if someone disagrees please explain why.



Same questions popped in my head when i saw the specs and the price point...


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



f2-f3.9 is called slow today.... mhm. good to know. 

too bad my sony RX100 is f1.8-4.9.... where do i get a P&S with f1.2-2. 
i don´t want to be seen with a slow point and shoot. :-[


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



G15. F1.8-F2.8. :


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

EchoLocation said:


> for me, the eos-m destroys this camera. especially for the price. I don't see how this can be priced at the 750ish price point when the M is 300 bucks with the 22mm f2 lens. maybe that's just me.
> it seems to me like if you really want an all in one, non ILC then the Sony RX100 II is way better than this... if someone disagrees please explain why.



smaller sensor....

i have the RX100 and im happy with it but i find this one tempting.
from a first look.

thought price will play an important role.
if it really costs ~700$ i will wait until the price drops.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



to small a sensor. 

i can hear them laugh already.... :-[

ps: and it´s not good looking either.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Lichtgestalt said:
> ...



Oh, I can hear the laughter of your overpriced P&S that isn't half as capable as an old G12. Like strobist stuff, a larger zoom range, and you know that very useful sync speed. ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I do not see a bright future for mirrorless interchangeable-lens.


Why?


----------



## photosites (Feb 11, 2014)

Let's just hope the minimum focus distance has been improved. The old camera has such a far focus distance that it is often difficult to shoot someone sitting across you at a table. That was the main gripe of the first version.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

I have the G1 X and one of the things that it is not very good at, is close focusing distance ... I wonder if they've addressed that issue with the G1 X II


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Oh, I can hear the laughter of your overpriced P&S that isn't half as capable as an old G12. Like flash. ;D



you mean sync speed?

to be honest i could not care less on a P&S and i guess that applies to 90% of the customers who will buy this camera.

i don´t have an external flash with me all the time.
and when i know that i will shoot flash i sure don´t grab one of my P&S.

by the way: 

size is 116.4x74x66.2mm

and you can shoot selfies and look at the display (if you have too) the swivel display allows it.

http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-powershot-g1-x-ii-product-brochure-leaked-japanese/


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I can hear the laughter of your overpriced P&S that isn't half as capable as an old G12. Like flash. ;D
> ...



I'm not the only one. David hobby used an old g-series cam for the same reasons. It's a power users camera which the Rx100 is NOT. It's not even comparable to G-series cameras in flexibility. Also, this forum doesn't really cater to the 90% of customers. : : :


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



nobody said your the only one... but you and david are how many percent of the possible buyers? : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

im a strobist myself but i never used my P&S for that.
strobist setups normaly need time and gear to setup, i don´t do it out of the blue.
_oh nice motive..... let´s setup my 3 strobes + umbrellas and stands i carry all day to shoot it with my P&S._
never happend to me. 

so when i shoot that stuff i use my DSLR. 




> Also, this forum doesn't really cater to the 90% of customers. : : :



exactly.. way to many geeks here.

the majority doesn´t even know what x-sync is.
and so i doubt it´s a big point on their feature list.


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 11, 2014)

photosites said:


> Let's just hope the minimum focus distance has been improved. The old camera has such a far focus distance that it is often difficult to shoot someone sitting across you at a table. That was the main gripe of the first version.


If rumours are true, the close focus will be 5cm


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

ajndesign said:


> photosites said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just hope the minimum focus distance has been improved. The old camera has such a far focus distance that it is often difficult to shoot someone sitting across you at a table. That was the main gripe of the first version.
> ...



look at the link i have posted above.

http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-powershot-g1-x-ii-product-brochure-leaked-japanese/


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 11, 2014)

EchoLocation said:


> for me, the eos-m destroys this camera. especially for the price. I don't see how this can be priced at the 750ish price point when the M is 300 bucks with the 22mm f2 lens. maybe that's just me.
> it seems to me like if you really want an all in one, non ILC then the Sony RX100 II is way better than this... if someone disagrees please explain why.


i would prefer G1X MII over the RX100 MII for the following reasons :
- more usefull focal range (24-120 vs 28-100)
- more "constant" aperture [email protected] vs [email protected]
- much better handling with bulkier body and 2 grip size to choose from (i have big hands  )
- canon menus and ergonomics with 2 dials allow intuitive manual modes and easy setup
- lower resolution but better sensor especially on high isos (see g1x vs rx100 comparisons)
- it should have a shallower DoF if you want it
- touch screen to be able to choose quickly your focus area
- better exposure range (1/4000 - 60s vs 1/2000 - 30s)
- 3 stop ND built-in (if it's like MK1)
....

1" sensor, 20mp and small size aren't everything. But I Agree that RX series should have been a apin in the a** for Canon.
Welle they need that to move forward. Thanks Sony!! ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> i could not care less on a P&S and i guess that applies to 90% of the customers who will buy this camera.
> i don´t have an external flash with me all the time.
> and when i know that i will shoot flash i sure don´t grab one of my P&S.


+1


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

hachu21 said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > for me, the eos-m destroys this camera. especially for the price. I don't see how this can be priced at the 750ish price point when the M is 300 bucks with the 22mm f2 lens. maybe that's just me.
> ...



yep, and in RLPhotos case you can use the canon flash and the nice triggers you already have.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Lichtgestalt said:
> ...



What are you on about? Were not comparing DSLRs to P&S's. Were comparing P&S to P&S and the G-series cams have an advantage of being flexible. I'd take my G15 over a Rx100 anyday for what I do. Small light kits with High Sync speeds means I don't have to ND my SLR, I don't have to carry my SLR, I don't have to take as big as lights as with my SLR. 

Your not seeing the potential if this G1x II has an electronic shutter.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> What are you on about?
> 
> were not comparing DSLRs to P&S's. Were comparing P&S to P&S and the G-series cams have an advantage of being flexible. I'd take my G15 over a Rx100 anyday for what I do. Small light kits with High Sync speeds means I don't have to ND my SLR, I don't have to carry my SLR, I don't have to take as big as lights as with my SLR.
> 
> Your not seeing the potential if this G1x II has an electronic shutter.



well read again you may get it. others seem to get it.

hint: i don´t buy a camera for a feature i don´t need.
it´s not so hard to grasp is it?



> I'd take my G15 over a Rx100 anyday for what I do



yes YOU...




> Your not seeing the potential if this G1x II has an electronic shutter.



well you don´t know what i see... do you? 
be sure i see it... but i don´t really care.
my needs for a P&S are different i guess.

because I don´t shoot strobist stuff with a P&S.....


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > What are you on about?
> ...



I guess overpriced P&S are right down your alley then. I think its hard for you to grasp that some will buy a camera for a feature. :


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> I guess overpriced P&S are right down your alley then. I think its hard for you to grasp that some will buy a camera for a feature. :



well do we want to get personal?
you know S___ about me and what i buy, right? 

when you can´t accept that i and others here don´t buy a P&S camera for it´s x-sync speed then you obviously have a problem. 

end of this topic for me as this is useless talk.


----------



## jemping (Feb 11, 2014)

Priced at $799 according to Best Buy.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/powershot-g1-x-mark-ii-12-8-megapixel-digital-camera/3986094.p?id=1219094924909&skuId=3986094&st=3986094&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I guess overpriced P&S are right down your alley then. I think its hard for you to grasp that some will buy a camera for a feature. :
> ...



You can't accept that I and others here *DO* buy a P&S camera with a hot-shoe for its X-sync then you obviously have a problem.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > i could not care less on a P&S and i guess that applies to 90% of the customers who will buy this camera.
> ...



lets be clear, it´s always nice to have better features.
but of course you have to judge if it´s important for you or not.

no matter if it´s x-sync, fps, megapixels, video features etc.

when i had to choose between the G15 or the RX100 II then for my needs the RX100 is the better camera. and who could know it better then me? ;D


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



read my postings again you are fantasizing.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

photosites said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Because you read my comment and didn't factor the second part of my question about the sync speed. You automatically assumed that all I care about were the looks, quite the contrary if it has an electronic shutter, I'd probably buy this solely for the high true sync speed. It still looks like a steaming pile of $&@! but it will be a high true sync speed, ambient light overpowering brick that I'd buy.
> ...



The most sensible comment here. If only some would see the light and the lighting potential.


----------



## tmb (Feb 11, 2014)

116mm & 553/516g - my EOS-M/22mm is 410g (incl battery&card) and a tick smaller. Promising quality of the body.

Tilt screen (which I miss a lot on the EoS-M), flash and a good zoom range makes the G1xmII a perfect business travel camera for me - if the price point would be a tad lower (or include the EVF - BUNDLE please!!)


Hopefully:
- the EVF is compatible with the EOS-M 
- better battery life
- and improved focus speed (phase detect or dual pixel)

What a dream if the lens would be removable........although I doubt.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Lichtgestalt said:
> ...



Direct Quote.

"I'm a strobist myself but* i never used my P&S for tha*t.
strobist setups normaly need time and gear to setup, i don´t do it out of the blue.
oh nice motive..... let´s setup my 3 strobes + umbrellas and stands i carry all day to shoot it with my P&S.
never happend to me. 

so when i shoot that stuff i use my DSLR."

That doesn't mean some do use P&S for strobist.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> photosites said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



well maybe these other don´t shoot flash with a P&S..... and that´s why they don´t care! :

_if those still life shooters could ony see the potential of an 1DX shooting birds in flight...._

that you don´t care doesn´t mean you don´t see the potential.... different shoes you know.
but keep on telling us how bright you are and how dumb all others must be.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



what on the word *I* don´t you get?

ROTFL..


----------



## mrzero (Feb 11, 2014)

The pics on best buy's listing look good. I'm glad the tilting LCD still allows for selfies and overhead shots. I guess that only gives up on low-angle portrait orientation, not a huge loss. 

Not sure what difference the detachable grip is going to make here, the pics didn't make it look substantial. They only show a slight bump forward in the overhead view. Maybe there is something added below? Wouldn't be a bad concept. I have a RRS plate on mine and I find the additional extension below adds to the hold-ability. 

Also hope the built-in ND remains, that was a cool and useful feature, especially when using a CP on the front end.

I am starting to wonder if I should ebay the mark I now...


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > photosites said:
> ...


The point flew past your head again. Some do buy cameras for the x-sync but keep telling us how you only shoot strobist with DSLRs and anyone else is dumb who disagrees with you.


----------



## pedroxha1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I love my G1 X as both a photo and video camera. However, this doesn't seem to be nearly enough improvement to even consider buying one.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 11, 2014)

tmb said:


> Hopefully:
> - the EVF is compatible with the EOS-M
> - better battery life
> - and improved focus speed (phase detect or dual pixel)




The real news here is the modular EVF, isn't it? Isn't this a first for Canon? Discuss!

EOS-M desperately needs a viewfinder (and more native EF-M glass) for the enthusiast mirrorless crowd to take it seriously. I am assuming that this _wouldn't_ be compatible with the EOS-M as the sensor is not the same, the FOV is not the same, etc. But what do you folks think?

Is the EVF literally just a cloning of whatever the LCD shows, or will it add 'eyepiece logical' tools like focus peaking, live histograms, etc.?

- A


----------



## Chris Burch (Feb 11, 2014)

Does this mean there is definitely no dual-pixel AF in the GXII?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

Chris Burch said:


> Does this mean there is definitely no dual-pixel AF in the GXII?


It looks like that ... otherwise they would have "leaked" that info first.


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 11, 2014)

Could have been a nice "always carry" camera if they had updated the sensor to the dual-pixel type of the 70D. At least then it could focus well for both stills and video clips. As it is, not very interesting except for the optional EVF.


----------



## t.linn (Feb 11, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> I'm always amazed that people care about how a camera looks. It doesn't take pictures of itself.



I always find this comment interesting. Why should this bother anyone to the point of a snarky comment? It seems to me that photographers are more visually in tune with their world and more likely to appreciate beautiful design. I know I feel better owning and using something that feels beautiful to me. That's not to say I wouldn't purchase a DSLR disguised as a pile of poo if Canon put an EXMOR sensor in it...but I digress. I don't think I'm going out on a limb to suggest that one reason people pay a premium for RRS and Apple products is their design.


----------



## MLfan3 (Feb 11, 2014)

12mp in 2014?
what a joke!


----------



## slclick (Feb 11, 2014)

MLfan3 said:


> 12mp in 2014?
> what a joke!



If you're not printing big, 12mp might be amazing with the right other specs


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 11, 2014)

tmb said:


> 116mm & 553/516g - my EOS-M/22mm is 410g (incl battery&card) and a tick smaller. Promising quality of the body.
> 
> Hopefully:
> - the EVF is compatible with the EOS-M
> ...



answers :
- no (on the g1x picture, you can see a sort of com port near the hotshoe)
- not really (leaked catalog indicates 240 and 300 pictures with NB12-L when eos m says 230 shots
- no dual pixel so far, but i really hope a fast AF too!!

Why do you want the lens to be removable?? it's not the purpose of the G series.
hmmm.... in fact, you dream about a more enthusiast eos M, right?


----------



## t.linn (Feb 11, 2014)

Love the lens on this thing. The zoom range and speed hit a sweet spot for me. Very curious about sensor quality. I've lost all faith in Canon's sensor tech. If its dynamic range ends up the same as it's been over the last five years that's probably a deal killer. I'd rather wait for Sony to add non-lossy RAW to the A7r and pair that with the upcoming Novoflex EOS adapter. It's a bigger, more expensive solution but the IQ is potentially far superior.


----------



## LDS (Feb 11, 2014)

Ugly camera - not because its "look" - but because it looks a huge step backward in usability compared to the G1X. No dials and a touch screen? C'mon! I was looking for something smaller and lighter than my 5D to carry around every day - I was about to get a G1X but waited when the M was announced - then the M was almost a joke and hoped something better with a true viewefinder (EVF, OVF, EVF+OVF...) would come, now this one that looks like a Powershot S? No way to spend something alike 700+ on something like this. Maybe I'll get a bargain G1X, or somthing better - but it looks it won't be from Canon unless they surprise me with a far better M model.


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 11, 2014)

MLfan3 said:


> 12mp in 2014?
> what a joke!


unless you're a fan of big prints (16x24", A2 or more), you seems to be a marketing victim.
???


----------



## tmb (Feb 11, 2014)

hachu21 said:


> Why do you want the lens to be removable?? it's not the purpose of the G series.
> hmmm.... in fact, you dream about a more enthusiast eos M, right?



Indeed, I should not compare a canon point and wait shoot with a mirrorless.


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 11, 2014)

mrzero said:


> The pics on best buy's listing look good. I'm glad the tilting LCD still allows for selfies and overhead shots. I guess that only gives up on low-angle portrait orientation, not a huge loss.



The tilt screen will tilt up as well as down. I assume just like the screen on the RX100.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 12, 2014)

LDS said:


> Ugly camera - not because its "look" - but because it looks a huge step backward in usability compared to the G1X. No dials and a touch screen?



It has two front control dials. My guess is that at least one, if not both are programmable.


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 12, 2014)

LDS said:


> Ugly camera - not because its "look" - but because it looks a huge step backward in usability compared to the G1X. No dials and a touch screen?


Explain how a touch screen is a step back??


----------



## arvi (Feb 12, 2014)

Well maybe Canon is repositioning the G1X brand to compete with the RX100 II. The new design and control logic seems to be leaning towards that direction. I don't mind losing the top dial if the functionality is transferred to the second lens barrel ring - this would make it faster especially if you're looking thru the EVF or the screen. But 12 or 13 megapixels is too small for me as I like to isolate and crop details. This should have been 18 megs at least. Better DR would be welcome. Better implementation of HDR and pano would also be welcome. NFC is definitely for sharing pics. Wi-Fi is cool too. That optional grip does not look cool. Lensmate has an opportunity here. Can't wait to see sample pics to compare. The G1X.2 might seem like a step back, but then maybe Canon has something else brewing that's meant to duke it with the retro-mods (X100S, OM-DE-M-what?, Nikon Df, etc.). More waiting...


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Feb 12, 2014)

The Mk2 is more consequent in its features.
I didnt like the optical viewfinder because it was too small. A halfway solution, and made it bulky.
No increasing number of pixels, another good point.
How does it look?
Absolutely dont care.
I own a Sony RX100; I like its small size and superb IQ.
The 1GX offers more, so it is bigger.

@ flash: hm. When I use all this extra gear it makes no difference if I carry my 1 or 5D.

Price: $ 600 in a few months will be the fair price for it.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Solar Eagle (Feb 12, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> I'm always amazed that people care about how a camera looks. It doesn't take pictures of itself.



I could see an ugly man, robot, or senior citizen not caring about how his camera looks, but I'm sure any young, good looking, senstive man wants his camera to be as sexy as he is. lol 

How good a product looks plays a big role in what most people buy. I'm no different and expect my camera and lenses to pretty sexy and modern looking. Not becuase I think other people will have any sort of appreciation for the contraption in my hand, but becuase I have an eye and appreciate beauty, so natually I buy stuff I am attracted too. 

I am amazed there are people who either have no visual attraction to what they spend their money on, or spend their money on things they are not visually attracted to. lol


----------



## Solar Eagle (Feb 12, 2014)

LDS said:


> Ugly camera - not because its "look" - but because it looks a huge step backward in usability compared to the G1X. No dials and a touch screen? C'mon!



Never used a touched screen or what? EOS M has no dials at all and it's quite slick to use. This appears to have TWO control rings in ADDITION. I do like the knobs and dials on the original G1X, but I'm sure this one will be PLENTY useable.


----------



## EverydayGetaway (Feb 12, 2014)

EchoLocation said:


> for me, the eos-m destroys this camera. especially for the price. I don't see how this can be priced at the 750ish price point when the M is 300 bucks with the 22mm f2 lens. maybe that's just me.
> it seems to me like if you really want an all in one, non ILC then the Sony RX100 II is way better than this... if someone disagrees please explain why.



The M only costs that low because it's on clearance, the stock won't last long. This camera looks extremely interesting.

Why is it better than the RX100? A significantly larger sensor, wider zoom range with an overall faster aperture and better (imo) manual control dials... looks leaps and bounds better to my eyes.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 12, 2014)

Solar Eagle said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always amazed that people care about how a camera looks. It doesn't take pictures of itself.
> ...



I think anyone that thinks a camera can be beautiful hasn't seen anything beautiful before.


----------



## Woody (Feb 12, 2014)

t.linn said:


> Love the lens on this thing. The zoom range and speed hit a sweet spot for me. Very curious about sensor quality. I've lost all faith in Canon's sensor tech. If its dynamic range ends up the same as it's been over the last five years that's probably a deal killer. I'd rather wait for Sony to add non-lossy RAW to the A7r and pair that with the upcoming Novoflex EOS adapter. It's a bigger, more expensive solution but the IQ is potentially far superior.



A7R/A7 are in a different league. Should compare to similarly classed Sony RX 100 with smaller sensor.


----------



## deleteme (Feb 12, 2014)

arvi said:


> Well maybe Canon is repositioning the G1X brand to compete with the RX100 II. The new design and control logic seems to be leaning towards that direction. I don't mind losing the top dial if the functionality is transferred to the second lens barrel ring - this would make it faster especially if you're looking thru the EVF or the screen. But 12 or 13 megapixels is too small for me as I like to isolate and crop details. This should have been 18 megs at least. Better DR would be welcome. Better implementation of HDR and pano would also be welcome. NFC is definitely for sharing pics. Wi-Fi is cool too. That optional grip does not look cool. Lensmate has an opportunity here. Can't wait to see sample pics to compare. The G1X.2 might seem like a step back, but then maybe Canon has something else brewing that's meant to duke it with the retro-mods (X100S, OM-DE-M-what?, Nikon Df, etc.). More waiting...



I would think the lower res would help for high ISO and DR compared to the Sony and its very dense 20MP 1 inch sensor. I had a classic 5D with 13MP and it was brilliant at tight crops.
IMO the combination of largish sensor and fast moderate zoom makes this an ideal camera for when I need stealthy quality. My only question is its responsiveness. All the features in the world mean nothing to me if it is a slug at focusing and shot to shot times.


----------



## Solar Eagle (Feb 12, 2014)

This IS a good looking camera after all!!!!


----------



## Solar Eagle (Feb 12, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> I think anyone that thinks a camera can be beautiful hasn't seen anything beautiful before.




I hear you. 

Sorry for taking a stab at you. My bad. :-[


----------



## Woody (Feb 12, 2014)

Normalnorm said:


> IMO the combination of largish sensor and fast moderate zoom makes this an ideal camera for when I need stealthy quality. My only question is its responsiveness. All the features in the world mean nothing to me if it is a slug at focusing and shot to shot times.



+1. The most sensible response from a real and serious user.

The 70D live view focusing is very fast. But its shot to shot time is ridiculously long compared to many mirrorless cameras out there. Hopefully the G1X II is sensible in this department.

If the G1X II performs well, it's like packaging the 6D + 24-105 lens into a much smaller and lighter load. Ideal for traveling. Much better than RX100 (faster lens + bigger sensor = better high ISO and DOF control). Like what another poster said, I will wait for price to drop... just a matter of time


----------



## CanoSony (Feb 12, 2014)

G1X mk2 killer:

FIRST LOOK: Sony α6000 with World's Fastest Autofocus System

watch from 1:20...

11fps WITH tracking.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Feb 12, 2014)

alexanderferdinand said:


> The Mk2 is more consequent in its features.
> I didnt like the optical viewfinder because it was too small. A halfway solution, and made it bulky.
> No increasing number of pixels, another good point.
> How does it look?
> ...



At $600 it would definitely be a better deal. But the sensor size just kills me. When I can get a Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX7 for $300 or Canon G16 for $450... Don't know if it's worthwhile.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 12, 2014)

Makes me wonder how low prices will go on the original G1X?


----------



## Woody (Feb 12, 2014)

CanoSony said:


> G1X mk2 killer
> watch from 1:20...
> 11fps WITH tracking.



Size? Lens speed for the same price? Also, not everyone needs tracking. Otherwise, A6000 looks cool.


----------



## aseek (Feb 12, 2014)

2 completely unflattering releases, hopefully this means Canon was too busy preparing "the year of the lenses" to get their ship together on mainstream stuff


----------



## CanoSony (Feb 12, 2014)

Woody said:


> CanoSony said:
> 
> 
> > G1X mk2 killer
> ...



http://camerasize.com/compact/#375.360,257,ha,t

size of previous gen (nex 6 and g1x)

pricing is $800 with 16-50 3.5-5.6 lens

still packs apsc and faster af + faster burst.


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 12, 2014)

RGomezPhotos said:


> alexanderferdinand said:
> 
> 
> > The Mk2 is more consequent in its features.
> ...


The sensors in the LX7 and G16 are tiny compared to the G1x!


----------



## ecka (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Woody (Feb 12, 2014)

CanoSony said:


> http://camerasize.com/compact/#375.360,257,ha,t
> size of previous gen (nex 6 and g1x)
> pricing is $800 with 16-50 3.5-5.6 lens
> still packs apsc and faster af + faster burst.



OK. I agree with you. A6000 looks FAR more enticing for the same price, especially with in-built EVF and longer battery life.


----------



## LDS (Feb 12, 2014)

ajndesign said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > Ugly camera - not because its "look" - but because it looks a huge step backward in usability compared to the G1X. No dials and a touch screen?
> ...


Because a touch screen is far slower to use compared to a dial, and requires you to move your fingers to the screen from the position you use to take a photo.
You need to look at it while using it, has no "physical" feedback, and requires more time to get at the setting you need - with a dial you just need to "feel" it and turn it - no distractions. Sure, it's cheaper than a dial, because now electronics is dead cheap compared to mechanical items, and looks more "techie", but it is not.
It looks the two rings around the lens are used instead of dials - can't understand why in the past thirty years Canon worked hard to move settings from lens rings to camera dials which you could easily (and it was the pioneer, timidly with the A-1 then full steam with the T90 and EOS cameras) and now it brings them back to the lens rings just because of fashion? But not the zoom command which looks still to be the uncomfortable less precise one around the shutter button (one of the things I like less about my sister's G11).
It looks the rise of phones as compact cameras alternatives left Canon designers clueless how to design the next generations of cameras - but making them more "phone like" doesn't help - it just help people switching fully to phones. Maybe the Nokia 1520 is already better than this G1X MII, at least it can make phone calls also... and play Angry Birds, on the touch screen... I wonder what kind of customer this camera is aimed to. It doesn't look like a lighter smaller alternative to the DSLR user needing something to carry around everywhere everytime.


----------



## LDS (Feb 12, 2014)

Solar Eagle said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > Ugly camera - not because its "look" - but because it looks a huge step backward in usability compared to the G1X. No dials and a touch screen? C'mon!
> ...


LOL! I do use touch screens every day - even code software for them, and I know all their deficiencies when it comes to usability for tasks that don't require to look at the screen - or when on-screen controls makes the screen display far less usable because of the clutter.
They are versatile, true, they are cheap, but in many situations they are far less usable because the lack of "physical feedback" they offer, and the need of looking at them while using controls simply drawn on them. They are good display devices, far less control devices. And that's one of the reason I didn't buy an EOS M even if I would like to buy a smaller camera to complement my EOS 5.
About the rings, in the past thirty years cameras moved controls from lens rings to on-camera dials. Why? Because of ergonomy - one finger on the shutter button, another controlling the front dial, thumb controlling the rear dial, left hand controlling zoom/focus. Now they're moving settings again to lens rings - but not the zoom!-, where they are less ergonomic to use? That happens when your design choices are made by designers who just follow fashion and not good, ergonomic design principles.


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 12, 2014)

LDS said:


> Solar Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > LDS said:
> ...


Looking at the full specs, it states that the control ring on the lens can be used for step zoom.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2014)

Woody said:


> CanoSony said:
> 
> 
> > http://camerasize.com/compact/#375.360,257,ha,t
> ...


Although I prefer Canon over any other camera manufacturer and having used the G1 X for a few months, I'd pick the A6000 over the the G1 X II any day.


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 12, 2014)

Solar Eagle said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always amazed that people care about how a camera looks. It doesn't take pictures of itself.
> ...



Regardless if you like the look of the new G1x or not, you have to admit it's better looking that this eye sore!:
http://thenewcamera.com/sigma-dp2-quattro-price-and-press-release/


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2014)

ajndesign said:


> Regardless if you like the look of the new G1x or not, you have to admit it's better looking that this eye sore!:
> http://thenewcamera.com/sigma-dp2-quattro-price-and-press-release/


Since its long, maybe some ladies might like it  ;D  ;D


----------



## distant.star (Feb 12, 2014)

Solar Eagle said:


> I could see an ugly man, robot, or senior citizen not caring about how his camera looks, but I'm sure any young, good looking, senstive man wants his camera to be as sexy as he is. lol



Not good form to display your ugly prejudices so openly. And the "lol" at the end of the sentence doesn't mean you can be insulting without consequence.

As for this particular camera it appears to be oriented more toward function than form. Frankly, I'm surprised a company that could create the elegant EOS M cannot do better than this.


----------



## EverydayGetaway (Feb 12, 2014)

CanoSony said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > CanoSony said:
> ...



It also still packs a slow and mediocre lens... Sony's lenses have been nothing but yawn. The only decent lenses they make are made by Zeiss and cost as much as L lenses. Canon and Fuji kick the pants off Sony imo for that reason alone. If people think the G1Xii won't sell, they're fools, this camera has an obvious market as soon as people get it through their thick skulls that having the option to change lenses doesn't make a camera inherently "better".


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2014)

Overview video on the camera from Canon's marketing dudes here (it's in English):
First Look: PowerShot G1X Mark II compact camera review

They briefly speak to the EVF but offer no specifics. No EOS-M connectivity commentary, but you wouldn't expect that in a launch video. It's like they just want us to buy _this_ camera, those jerks. 

- A


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> Overview video on the camera from Canon's marketing dudes here (it's in English):
> First Look: PowerShot G1X Mark II compact camera review
> 
> They briefly speak to the EVF but offer no specifics. No EOS-M connectivity commentary, but you wouldn't expect that in a launch video. It's like they just want us to buy _this_ camera, those jerks.
> ...


Sorry, but I just could not concentrate on what they were saying ... the whole time I kept thinking why the hell is the guy in the blue shirt so uninspired about what he is saying ... and the bald dude just looked like someone shoved something up the unmentionable cavity, with the assurance that they'd remove it only if he spoke the words they chose for him ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 12, 2014)

CanoSony said:


> G1X mk2 killer:
> 
> FIRST LOOK: Sony α6000 with World's Fastest Autofocus System
> 
> ...



Whoa!! Sony is somewhat nerdy, but seriously cool! 8) Want, want, want... :-[ :-[ :-[

It surprises me they dropped the 'NEX' prefix.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Overview video on the camera from Canon's marketing dudes here (it's in English):
> ...



With first-party marketing, I leave it on mute until they get to the one or two features I really want to hear more about.

Except for those *awesome* Nikon Df ads. keep the volume on. Those are roller coasters of awful. 

- A


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> CanoSony said:
> 
> 
> > G1X mk2 killer:
> ...


+1 for "Want, want, want"
Yeah, most NEX users are quite unhappy about this name change thing ... I think it kinda created a bit of confusion for many people ... I feel it was an unnecessary change.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 12, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Yeah, most NEX users are quite unhappy about this name change thing ... I think it kinda created a bit of confusion for many people ... *I feel it was an unnecessary change.*



Sony insisted that Zeiss drop the pretentious "Carl" bit, and Zeiss acquiesced on condition Sony dropped the nonsensical "NEX" bit.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2014)

Back on topic [cough] here are some pics of this new animal:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2014/02/13/hands-on-with-canon-powershot-g1-x-mark-ii/1

I normally don't push markety stuff, but Canon has not exactly explained all the details. It's pretty hard to find a good shot of that EVF, let alone a screen cap of what it actually reports.

I'm not a mirrorless guy, and I recognize that this camera is more of a feature-laden point and shoot than a professional's tool, but Canon finally getting into still camera EVFs is interesting to me. 

I keep hearing that the Fuji gang have made EVFs these multifunctional heads-up displays that can do all sorts of things. I appreciate that they have an optical/electronic simultaneous thing going on and this is purely an EVF, but the lack of a proper viewfinder will never have me take EOS-M seriously as an enthusiast. So any attempt to offer one (even here, in a segment I would never buy hardware) gives us a glimpse of what might be coming.

- A


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, most NEX users are quite unhappy about this name change thing ... I think it kinda created a bit of confusion for many people ... *I feel it was an unnecessary change.*
> ...


Really? or are you kidding?


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 13, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Really? or are you kidding?



I'm kidding. But it does sound so very plausible, doesn't it? So it could be true, because many a true word is spoken in jest. And therefore the arrow never hits the tortoise. [insert insane laugh here]


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Really? or are you kidding?
> ...


Well, you had me there for a little while


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't get it. Same sensor size, no optical viewfinder. Why would I want this over the current version (which I didn't buy either)?

When will Canon provide a camera that people like me would want as a secondary/travel camera? Something that has at least APS-C, a fast lens with manual focus option, easy access to shutter speed, aperture and ISO, and a good optical viewfinder? I mean, how hard could that be to have some version of a poor man's Leica?

This thing here is about as impressive as the S120 that I bought for my 10 year old daughter a while back (and for what it is it's actually a nice camera).

Next...


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 14, 2014)

ajndesign said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > Ugly camera - not because its "look" - but because it looks a huge step backward in usability compared to the G1X. No dials and a touch screen?
> ...



I agree with that. I think it's targeting the wrong crowd. The 1GX was a traditional photographer's camera (of sorts) or at least pretends to be with look and features. Now they're going the Sony route but are not "cool" enough for that either.

I personally can't stand touch screens per se. I reluctantly switched to an iPhone from an old Blackberry. And even though it's great for some stuff it can be a pain for others. Including photography I find. I just spend a few days in the Rockies. It was freezing cold. Didn't wanna bring my 5DII up into the mountains. The iPhone only works with gloves off which was only an option for a few minutes at best.

Ultimately, I was glad I had brought my old Olympus rangefinder and a few rolls of Tri-X. I know, crazy. But you get my point. I'm the kind of guy who wants a digital camera that can be controlled like a real camera and not like my silly iPhone.

Add to that no viewfinder and I'm out.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 14, 2014)

7enderbender said:


> When will Canon provide a camera that people like me would want as a secondary/travel camera? Something that has at least APS-C, a fast lens with manual focus option, easy access to shutter speed, aperture and ISO, and a good optical viewfinder? I mean, how hard could that be to have some version of a poor man's Leica?
> 
> Next...



Fuji seems to dominate the chatter and good reviews for enthusiast APS-C fixed lens rigs -- the poor-man's Leicas, if you will.

But if you want to drill down, for enthusiasts with a fixed lens (and leaving out the consumer point and shoots and superzooms)...

Optical VF + fast fixed lens + full manual controls (if you want it) + APS-C = Fuji X10 (discontinued), X100 and X100s

EVF / LCD-only control + fast fixed lens + full manual controls (-ish) + APS-C = Ricoh GR, Nikon Coolpix A, Sigma DP3 and Quattro, Leica's X Vario and X2

EVF / LCD only control + fast fixed lens + full manual controls (sort of?) + 1" sensor = Sony RX100 I and II

...and then you get into the smaller sensor Pentax and lower-price Fuji rigs.

If you want a modular lens system, the above does not apply. Just go to B&H and drill down from the top under camera bodies and select what you want. Sensors dictate your call there.

APS-C and fast fixed lens = pricey, easily more than an SLR with a nifty fifty, and about the same as an SLR with a Canon 24mm F/2.8 IS (if you want something wider and sort-of quick). If you want a second body and money is an issue, ask yourself how badly you need to lose that mirror or have a big sensor / employ a tiny DOF. If you _have_ to have a skinny DOF, or need strong low light performance, etc., it's certainly more cost-effective to just get a second SLR body and use the lenses you already have.

This starts a question on the value of small rigs and what you truly are paying for, but that's a very very long thread to start. :

- A


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 14, 2014)

7enderbender said:


> When will Canon provide a camera that people like me would want as a secondary/travel camera? Something that has at least APS-C, a fast lens with manual focus option, easy access to shutter speed, aperture and ISO, and a good optical viewfinder?



*Canon EOS 100D* with *EF 35mm f/2 IS USM* lens ... but only because you want an optical viewfinder.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 14, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > When will Canon provide a camera that people like me would want as a secondary/travel camera? Something that has at least APS-C, a fast lens with manual focus option, easy access to shutter speed, aperture and ISO, and a good optical viewfinder?
> ...



Great minds think alike. 8)

I would state to you, 7enderbender, that the optical VF is the most limiting feature as far as body options go.

Effectively, an optical VF means you are down to Leica, Fuji, or an SLR. (And no, I don't count a hotshoe optical VF like the RX1 offering as a legit VF. Framing must be dubious with that.)

In other words, unless there's a mirror, optical VFs are becoming somewhat extinct. That could be the number one reason why I still prefer an SLR to mirrorless.

- A


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 14, 2014)

Canon seem to be playing Blackberry to Sony/Fuji's iPhone in the compact camera space.

I think you're either pocketable (RX100), rangefinderesque (X100) or interchangeable (NEX or whatever they're calling them now). But you're not big and ugly and fixed-lens like the G1X. It's a very forgettable camera and will be lost in the clutter of these other models.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 14, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > This camera is horrendous looking but what is the sync speed?
> ...



The same billion people who care how their living room furniture looks and how their iphone looks and how their car looks and their hairstyle. Aesthetics is an intrinsic part of design. We are drawn to pleasing shapes especially if they are married to the practical. Harmony, balance, complementary materials and shapes, how something feels based on its shape (and looks) these all very practically and psychologically influence us and benefit us at our higher functioning levels. There didn't have to be a rainbow, practically speaking, but there it is. Might as well make it beautiful after a rain.

This G1X is hideous. It looks like blind engineers pieced it together in a committee. Thus it will be even more forgettable. That's a really miss. Canon needs to sick it's design team on the mid-sized fixed-lens department. It's size is even more of a problem in that segment.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> Canon seem to be playing Blackberry to Sony/Fuji's iPhone in the compact camera space.
> 
> I think you're either pocketable (RX100), rangefinderesque (X100) or interchangeable (NEX or whatever they're calling them now). But you're not big and ugly and fixed-lens like the G1X. It's a very forgettable camera and will be lost in the clutter of these other models.



All the more reason Canon gets (a) an EOS-M viewfinder and (b) more lenses, USM lenses, high quality lenses in the native EF-M format for the EOS M platform. No one is taking EOS-M seriously because it is lacking a ton of creature comforts for enthusiast shooters. That could be rectified if Canon saw it as an opportunity and not a threat to its SLR business.

- A


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2014)

7enderbender said:


> ajndesign said:
> 
> 
> > LDS said:
> ...



My daughter bought me Thinsulate iPhone gloves - they work perfectly on the 70D touchscreen as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 14, 2014)

AlanF said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > The iPhone only works with gloves off which was only an option for a few minutes at best.
> ...



+1

I have a pair of REI technical gloves that have conductive fibers in the thumb and first finger, they work with my iPhone and other touch screens. I also have a pair of windblocking fleece gloves with the integrated mitten cover for the fingers and separate thumb cover. When it's really cold, I wear the fleece glove-mittens over the tech gloves, so only my fingertips are 'exposed' and even then they're covered.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > 7enderbender said:
> ...



For phones, those gloves are great. But for SLRs, I am not ready for touchscreens yet.

I'm so glad my 5D3 arrived before Canon got into touchscreens. Since I made the jump from crop to FF, I'm so used to buttons / wheels / joystick that I'd feel frustrated with the lack of precision and speed in the myriad little changes I make in aperture, ISO, etc. Menu navigation (though less frequent) would take a hit in speed for me as well.

My wariness of touchscreens with an SLR will die over time. I liken SLRs going to touchscreens to video game consoles going to motion capture. The Wii (as innovative as it was at the time) had to have its entire interface relatively dumbed-down to support the new controller motion interface. I found it infuriatingly slow and imprecise. But over time, that tech will improve to where it legitimately is easier/faster to use than standard controllers. Touchscreens on cameras will eventually get there as well, and I'll thank all the Rebel users who fueled those improvements when I make my 5D4k purchase in a few years. 

- A


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2014)

The touch screen on 70D is in addition to the standard controls - you can take your choice of which to use. It's much quicker for some operations to use the touch screen. So, treat it as a bonus.


----------



## LDS (Feb 14, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> My wariness of touchscreens with an SLR will die over time. I liken SLRs going to touchscreens to video game


The issue is not how touchscreen technology evolves, but how our senses evolve. Touch screens are designed to be used using eyes, and lack all the different kind of other feedbacks we get from other senses using for example mechanical dials (tactile and audible ones). Sure, some devices try to employ vibrations to imitate that kind of feedbacks, but they don't work as well - because they lack the proper "positioning". Can you type on a virtual keyboard as you can do on a physical one? Can you know how many stops you changed aperture without looking at the numbers with a dial, and with a touch screen?
Touch screens are very versatile because they can display different interfaces and adapt to different tasks, that's why they can be very good on smartphones. But with a dedicated device like a camera, a touchscreen looks more a way to save on a camera design and building, and not to improve ergonomics.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 14, 2014)

LDS said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > My wariness of touchscreens with an SLR will die over time. I liken SLRs going to touchscreens to video game
> ...



+1 I loathe touch screens on camera's. Adjustments should be easy to make on touch alone while the eye is on the subject.


----------



## garyknrd (Feb 17, 2014)

That is the first small camera I would love to have. But, I stopped buying Canon products about a year ago now. IMO, they are forgetting the crop sensor crowd. Been waiting for the 7D II for two years now. 
I personally am buying the Pentax K-3 and shelving my Canon gear in two months. They either get something out for us crop sensor fans. Or I will sell my Canon gear. 
And I love my Canon lenses, but am tired of waiting.


----------

